# dossier caché contenant les Mp3 du Ipod



## sharky (7 Septembre 2003)

j'ai vu qu'il existait pas mal d'utilitaires pour récupérer les MP3 du iPod. Mais est-ce possible de faire apparaitre le dossier caché contenant ces MP3 et ainsi faire des copies en direct dans les deux sens ?

Merci !


----------



## alfred (7 Septembre 2003)

essaies  tinker tool, option voir les fichiers cachés.


----------

